# A Few More Coffee Mugs



## W.Y. (Oct 26, 2010)

I turned these five Sunday afternoon . Actually , I turned six but one blew up on the lathe   .  . . we won't go there . . . lol .
Turning is the quick part . It is the finishing that takes the time.
Sanding sealer and first coat of urethane  on Sunday and the rest today (Monday). 
One pine with some blue beetle kill coloring, two box elder and two catalpa. 

Sorry about the picture. Couldn't make them sit straight sitting on the sofa.


----------



## el_d (Oct 26, 2010)

Really nice collection there William


----------



## kludge77 (Oct 26, 2010)

I like them. I've got a kit under the bench that I've not tried yet.

What are the challenges in these? How do you hollow?


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 26, 2010)

Those look Great. Like the wood's. Rick


----------



## jskeen (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey Will, are those from the kits, or did you find some with the ss lining at the discount store and remove the plastic?  

Nice either way though


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 26, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Hey Will, are those from the kits, or did you find some with the ss lining at the discount store and remove the plastic?
> 
> Nice either way though



Those are from $5.99 mugs  from the gas station.
I generally buy about ten at a time like this. Have not found the $4.00 ones like some have but still looking. Just remove the outer shell and use the stainless steel liner and lid   which is identical to the $10.00 kit plus shipping from some of the on line suppliers. 








> I like them. I've got a kit under the bench that I've not tried yet.
> 
> What are the challenges in these? How do you hollow?



Put a chunk of wood on the lathe  and go for it. Not much of a challenge at all . Drill a hole with a forstner bit  at about 200 to 250 rpm  and use your favorite method of hollowing. I have tutorials on my own site with some differences of how it can be done but CSUSA and  Woodcraft  have general  instructions on their site   that help quite a bit for their $10.00 kits.  .
Takes me  an afternoon for half a dozen or so at a time but two or three  in the same time   should be easy enough if you have never turned them before. .
Mind you I am using a 18/47 two HP lathe . If you are using a mini or midi lathe   you can expect to at least double your time but I turned  lots of them on the smaller so called pen lathes   before I upgraded to a big lathe .

Have fun and show a picture when you get it done.


----------



## kludge77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet!  Thanks for the response.

Now a follow up.. 

How do you "remove the outer shell and use the stainless steel liner". Chick it up and part it off? Or is there a better method?


----------



## bobjackson (Oct 26, 2010)

Bill, you're the man


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 27, 2010)

kludge77 said:


> Sweet!  Thanks for the response.
> 
> Now a follow up..
> 
> How do you "remove the outer shell and use the stainless steel liner". Chick it up and part it off? Or is there a better method?



There is a rubber type cover on the bottom  that hides a screw .  Scrape that off  and take the screw out and give the outer shell a whack on the edge of the bench and it comes right off. 
Here is what it looks like with the outer shell off.


----------



## hasha2000 (Oct 27, 2010)

Gotta find me some mugs... I like them a lot!


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 27, 2010)

just thought I'd pass this along if anyone is looking for some.....
I was in the local Shopko (not sure if all states have them, just like K-Mart) and found mugs on sales for $1.99 !!!!! I thought they were probably plastic - nope. I bought a few and went home, took them apart (very easy) and set it next to the one I bought at WC for $9.99 last week. I could not tell the difference.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 27, 2010)

bobleibo said:


> just thought I'd pass this along if anyone is looking for some.....
> I was in the local Shopko (not sure if all states have them, just like K-Mart) and found mugs on sales for $1.99 !!!!! I thought they were probably plastic - nope. I bought a few and went home, took them apart (very easy) and set it next to the one I bought at WC for $9.99 last week. I could not tell the difference.



Awesome find on those . Best price I have heard of.
Could you please post a before  and after picture . ? Outer shell on and outer shell off and lid ?


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 27, 2010)

Definitely a good find Bob. Which Shopko was it?


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 28, 2010)

*Here you go....*

Here you go....sorry about the bad pic. 
Hopefully you can see the price tag also. I put a magnet to the insert - stuck like glue. The bottom piece on the right just screws off and you wiggle out the insert. The top is on the front left. It was at the West Jordan Shopko on 9000 S. and Redwood. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 28, 2010)

bobleibo said:


> Here you go....sorry about the bad pic.
> Hopefully you can see the price tag also. I put a magnet to the insert - stuck like glue. The bottom piece on the right just screws off and you wiggle out the insert. The top is on the front left. It was at the West Jordan Shopko on 9000 S. and Redwood.
> Cheers
> Bob



Thanks for the picture.
A picture is worth a thousand words.
It is  somewhat different from the ones I have received in the past from Woodcraft and CSUSA where the ones I am using are identical. Probably made in a different factory in China. 

Looks like yours had a screw on bottom and leaves a larger threaded piece on the bottom but that is not a problem.  You can just make the inside of the wood  part a little deeper and push that part into high heat silicone in the bottom.
The lid is very similar but not identical to the ones I am using.

Let us know how you make out with turning some wood exteriors for those and please show pictures of some all finished off.


----------



## Mike8850 (Oct 28, 2010)

Was in PetSmart the other day and they had mugs like those on close out for $2.49
One question William, what tool do you prefer to do the hollowing?
Thanks for the tutorial.
Mike


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 28, 2010)

Side by side......$1.99 mug on the left minus the screw that you referred to that pops off with ease, WC $9.99 on the right, same with the lids. 

For $8, they are close enough for me.......I can spend the $8 on some wood. 

Now to wrap some wood around them. Wish me luck. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 28, 2010)

bobleibo said:


> Side by side......$1.99 mug on the left minus the screw that you referred to that pops off with ease, WC $9.99 on the right, same with the lids.
> 
> For $8, they are close enough for me.......I can spend the $8 on some wood.
> 
> ...



Ah Ha  . . . so were able to remove that bottom piece with the threads on it . Way to go . Was it just glued on ? 
As you know the ten dollar ones from suppliers   and the  ones like I got from a gas station have the part that the screw goes into spot welded on.

Looks like you got a heck of a good deal .

Looking forward to see mugs you make with them. 




> One question William, what tool do you prefer to do the hollowing?
> Thanks for the tutorial.
> Mike



I use nothing but a forstner bit and a home made   long and   strong and sharp straight across chisel end  scraper .
For the outside a  gouge and skew as well as the  parting tool for the tenon where the  wood fits under the rolled edge of the liner.
The inside does not need to be fancy at all . It gets covered up.  I don't sand the inside but make sure it is well sealed with polyurethane or whatever is your choice of sealing.


----------

